# Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS



## dgently01 (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

habt ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle?
Ist sie das Geld wert?
Welche alternativen gibt es, habe bei Wilkerling gerade eine *Shimano BIG BAITRUNNER LC Freilaufrolle* gefunden für 159€, was haltet ihr davon?#c



*CaR*


----------



## allrounder11 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*



dgently01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle?
> Ist sie das Geld wert?
> ...


 

Ich besitze die rolle nicht , nur besonders viel gutes habe ich von dieser rolle nicht gehört. 
Ganz anders ist das bei der BBLC .


----------



## Turboreso (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Hallo!

Die Shimano BB LC ist für mich vom Preis leistungs verhältniss top.
Habe diese selber seit Jahren im Einsatz.
Es sind sehr gute Rollen die man bedenkenlos weiter Empfehlen kann.

Die Fox sind erst seit kurzer zeit auf dem Markt, ob diese Rollen gut sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. Habe die Rollen von Fox bis jetzt immer nur im Laden in der hand gehabt. Somit ist eine Praxis und Funktionsbeschreibung von mir nicht objektiv.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## colognecarp (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

ich kauf keine fox rollen mehr wenn ich auch andere bekommen kann.
hab die fs 10000 und find die garnicht gut


----------



## Taskin (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

ich bin im besitz einer fox stratos 12000 FS jedoch die etwas teuerere MAG mit magnesiumgehäuse, 19+1 kugellager und der super slow oksilation (weis nich wie des genau geschrieben wird, jedoch ist der langsamme spulenhub damit gemeind) und ich bin überaus zufrieden! da verhalten und die laufruhe beim drill ist einfach traumhaft. würfe auf weite distancen - KEIN PROBLEM
das einzige manco ist der hohe preis (katalogpreis 600€ bekommst aber überall für 400€)
die "E" serie hatte ich schon in der hand, bei ihr ist das gehäuse aus graphit hat 16+1 kugellager und einen "normalen" spulehub, wie sich diese rolle verhällt kann ich nicht sagen.
wenn du das geld hast und die MAG meinst, dann kann ich dir dazu raten!

MFG Taskin


----------



## Haeck (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

...eine Allgemeine Frage zu Karpfenrollen dieser Preisklasse: Sind diese auch für das Brandungsangeln geeignet ? 

Mfg


----------



## Horneff (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Habe die Rollen ma Gefischt,
etwar auf 130 Meter und ich kann dir sagen des es Geil war sie Rein zu leiern (auch wenn kein Fisch drann war) es waren aber dir MAG.

Dafür das ich sie nur 2 ma Gefischt habe fand ich sie Sau geil.


----------



## Taskin (18. November 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*



Haeck schrieb:


> ...eine Allgemeine Frage zu Karpfenrollen dieser Preisklasse: Sind diese auch für das Brandungsangeln geeignet ?
> 
> Mfg


 
die "E" serie gibt es auch als salzwasserserie, sie untscheidet sich lediglich von einer längeren kurbel, einen kleineren schalter für die rücklaufsperre, und ein besser abgedichteden schnurlafröllchen, da dieser bei den tests im salzwasser das einzige teil wahr, dass das rosten anfing.
preis (katalog) 299€, müsste aber schon für um die 250€ zu bekommen sein.


----------



## manecarp (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Hi
Die Fox-rollen sind der hammer, aber ich fisch sie mit freilauf.
Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 daiwarollen( regal) und kann nur sagen, dass die fox klar besser sind. außerdem fischen wir noch die shimano bairunner 12000 D und können sagen, dass die foxrollen besser sind. Die foxrollen sind übr. top verarbeitet, und fast genauso gut wie die mag. Obwohl ich die foxrollen erst einmal getestet hab, kann ich letztendlich sagen, dass sie die beste entscheidung war zu kaufen, obwohl ich die daiwa infinity x 5500 bra haben hätte können.
tight lines


----------



## Markus3940 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Moin,
ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, die Finger von den Teilen zu lassen. Hatte mir ebenfalls die Magnesiumvariante zugelegt und war zutiefst enttäuscht.
Die erste Rolle hat sich bereits beim Schnur Aufspulen verabschiedet, die zweite Rolle beim ersten Fisch. Jedesmal war es das Hubgetriebe, welches den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Döbeldepp (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Ich hab meine seit einem Jahr in Gebrauch , keine Probleme . Ich frag mich sowieso was die Leute anstellen mit Ihren Rollen. Hab es noch nicht mal geschafft selbst meine  " Billigrollen " zu schrotten. Hab schon etliche Baumstämme aus der Donau gedrillt usw. Tut mir leid aber gegen unsachgemäße Anwendung ist keine Rolle gefeilt, selbst ne Stella nicht. 


Obwohl ich von meiner Fox begeistert bin würde ich vom Geld her das Angebot von der großen Baitrunner wahrnehmen. 139 Teure für das Teil ist nen guter Deal. 

Petri


----------



## rat330 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der FOX Stratos 12000 FS*

Also ich selber hab die 10000 und mein Bruder die 12000 was die Schnur aufwicklung betrifft sind beide top, bei der 12000 hatte mein Bruder mal ein Problem und das beim 3 Ansitz glaub ich, wie schon ein redner davor erwähnt hat das Getriebe den geist aufgegeben hatt und bei mir an einer der Freilauf nicht mehr ratterte der hat zwar funktioniert doch das Geräusch wahr halt weg. Aber nach dem Austausch der Rollen,sind wir doch sehr zufrieden. Würde diese Rollen auch weiter empfehlen. Nur der Preis ist etwas übertrieben aber ansonsten, gibts nichts zu mäckern.


----------

